# What's a mower worth?



## bullseye (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi All

I was wondering if there is anything like a blue book for mowers to help determine a fair value? A local is selling a mower and I am interested, however I would like to know what it may be worth before I start negotiating a price. If anyone knows where I might find this info it would really be appreciated.


Regards
Kevin


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes there is a blue book of used tractor values that includes lawn and garden tractors. I don't know how to get one, but a few of the folks here have mentioned they have copies, so it is attainable.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Plus good old common logic and buying advice can go a long way too, Bullyeye! Welcome to the forum! Our members cover SO many different brands, experiences, & expertise I am sure we can help you get to a good price point for the mower. Tell us what brand, model, year, engine, # of hours if known, used residentially or commercially, damage or repairs done? Did you run it and cut with it? 

Tell us more so that we can help!
Again, welcome to the forum!!!   

Andy
:cheers:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, it makes a big difference if it is a 30 year old Deere or Cub vs. a 30 year old Putt Putt bought at some long gone chain store. And as always, the 3 most important things in mower value are condition, condition, condition! Rusty leaking bent ones are worth a lot less than shiny straight tight ones. And please excuse my poor manners for not welcoming you to the forum. I got right into searching for a source for the blue book that I didn't notice it was your first post.

Andy is right in that we have brand specific experts here that can at least ballpark a value on what you are looking at. Please feel free to ask any questions at all.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hello bullseye and welcome to TF!
I see these books almost daily on eBay in the bolens section, there are usually 2-3 being sold at any given time.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome bullseye:friends: Sergeant has one but he will need to know the make and model and he can give you the high and low value.


----------



## bullseye (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the quick replies guys.

The mower is an MTD that is about 5 or 6 years old. It's a 14.5hp with a 42" cut. It's also a 7 speed shift on the go. The guy originally bought to use in the local mower races but then found something he thought was better. As for the mower itself he used it to cut his own grass so it was used residentially only. He cut about 1/4 to 1/2 acre a week. It looks to be in excellent condition. No scratches, worn paint, the tires are even clean and look new. He kept it in his garage so it wasn't left out all year. When I turn the key it turns right over and I ran it around the yard and it cuts real nice also. He wants $500 for it. I tried to find something comparable but it seems everything I looked at was either way more mower than I need (read $$$$), or they went hte other way and were less power or smaller cut.

Again thanks for the help.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Blue Book values*

MTD( yard machines).
1999 model 14.5hp 42inch deck
In Good-Average condition the Tractor is worth between $350.00 low and $430.00 high.
A 1999 model in excellent condition is worth between $403.00 low and $495.00 high.

1998 model 14.5hp 42inch deck.
in Good-Average condition a 98 model is worth Between $230.00 low and $330.00 high 
A 1998 model in Excellent condition is Worth Between $265.00 low and $380.00 high 

The above values are from the 2004 Edition Grounds Maintenance Equipment Blue Book


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well, can you easily fix things yourself? How much did he say he paid for it new? He bought it to race? Did he race it?
Another thing to look at is what else can you buy for $500? Recently another member, Greg, has gotten some excellent deals from a local dealer's boneyard. If you have any dealers nearby, why not stop by and see what's laying around out back. You may find a higher value tractor needing some work for the same or less money. For me personally, I like some other attachments with the mtd for $500. If it had a nice clean snowblower for example, or a plow, chains and wheel weights.


----------



## bullseye (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Sergeant and Sixchows, that helps. I think I'll offer him $400.00 for it.

He bought it in late 98 and has only used it to cut grass. Never raced it. He takes good care of it, garage kept, changes the oil, sharpens the blades. He's selling it because he bought a different mower.

Thanks again.


----------

